# Question about Medicare fee schedule



## coder25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good afternoon!

My manager asked me to locate what Medicare will pay for a bone densimeter.  They are looking into purchasing a machine.  I found a couple of CPT codes, but not sure which one I am supposed to use and was hoping someone could help.

Codes I could find on Highmark Medicare site were:

G0130
77083
77081

Which ones would I use to code, HCPCS alone or with another CPT code.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MMAYCOCK (Jan 20, 2011)

These are different tests, so it will depend on which ones you are conducting. 77081 DUAL-ENERGY X-RAY ABSORPTIOMETRY (DXA), BONE DENSITY STUDY, 1 OR MORE SITES; APPENDICULAR SKELETON (PERIPHERAL) (EG, RADIUS, WRIST, HEEL) 
77083 RADIOGRAPHIC ABSORPTIOMETRY (EG, PHOTODENSITOMETRY, RADIOGRAMMETRY), 1 OR MORE SITES 
G0130 SINGLE ENERGY X-RAY ABSORPTIOMETRY (SEXA) BONE DENSITY STUDY, ONE OR MORE SITES; APPENDICULAR SKELETON (PERIPHERAL) (EG, RADIUS, WRIST, HEEL) 

Here is a current coverage determination from CMS. It has descriptions of what is covered and when.
http://www.cms.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?...y):Carrier:CIGNA+Government+Services+(05130):


----------



## velma (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Guru, 
My manager asked me the same thing. I went on the link suggested above and it does not give a price for anything. We are wanting to purchase the US bone density 76977. If you find out what medicare pays could you please let me know?  Thank you
Velma CPC


----------



## korolevam (Apr 12, 2011)

G0130  38.93
26 11.74
tc 27.19


----------



## korolevam (Apr 12, 2011)

77081 33.54
26 11.68
tc 23.04

77083 29.11
26 10.62
tc 18.48


----------



## korolevam (Apr 12, 2011)

76977 12.20
26 2.84
tc 9.36


----------

